# is WIFI in my laptops supported



## kagi3624 (Jun 13, 2020)

After trying out FreeBSD in VM with all the limitations I want to install it on a laptop. I have two older models 

Asus F9F and HP 15-db0025no 

I tried to gather information by launching the live CD like described here. But after 

```
dmesg > /dmesg.out.txt
```
it can't be done because it is a write only file-system. So I would pretty much would like to know if it is possible to use WIFI on my laptops after the installation. Thank you very much.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe you have a temporary file system under /tmp. To see it, check the output of `mount`.

The HP laptop has Realtek RTL8821CE. The rtwn() and rtwnfw() only mention 8821AU. That would mean it is not supported?

The ASUS has "Intel® Golan & 3rd party WLAN". I am not sure what modell that would be. Try `pciconf -lv` in your live CD. The card should show up there..


----------



## kagi3624 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just tried it out. I can chose the wireless card during the installation in Asus F9F, while RTL8821CE in HP is not supported.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, RTL8821CE is not implemented in FreeBSD 12-13 yet. See this thread.

Next time try NomadBSD (FreeBSD based) Live image with fully-functional read-write filesystem.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 15, 2020)

Good news! Support for RTL8821CE is on the way: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=247495#c2


----------

